# Lost items?



## Mikjsmith (26 Nov 2013)

Where's the best place to post for lost items??


----------



## Shaun (26 Nov 2013)

Presumably this is a bit of cycling kit you've mislaid?

If so, post in the Cafe: http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/cyclechat-cafe.16/

If not, and it's been stolen, we have a forum specifically for posting details of stolen bikes / kit: http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/stolen-bikes.24/

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Mikjsmith (26 Nov 2013)

Sadly I left my titanium lock on the train and its not turned up in Lost Property (yet)


----------



## david k (28 Nov 2013)

Mikjsmith said:


> Sadly I left my titanium lock on the train and its not turned up in Lost Property (yet)



Was it locked to something?


----------



## Mikjsmith (28 Nov 2013)

If only  It is (or was!) a TiGr lock. Due to its size Id placed it on the floor of the Thameslink train to Brighton...... which is where I left it!


----------

